# Acana grasslands



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a food recommended by the "Doggy Style" store down the road from us. Charlie will mostly get home cooked food, but I am also looking for something when we are not home. I will get him used to both. This food is made by a Canadian company. The package I bought is a grain free formula made with Free-range Lamb, Wild-caught fish, free-run duck and whole eggs. Has some one tried that food ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was on that food for a while and did great on it 
I only switched because it was difficult to get here and it had gotten too expensive from the one place I was able to buy it from.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

We feed Diamond the Pacifica "flavour" of Acana dog food because our vet told us that a food based primarily on fish will have extra benefits for our dog. We really like Acana. From what we understand talking to vets and other people knowledgable about caring for animals, it provides good nutrition. It is grain free. The added feature that we love is Acana lets you know where they source each ingredient from. All the ingredients come from Canada or the United States. I think this is a huge benefit as we've seen with the dog and cat-food poisonings that if ingredients are not properly sourced, they can be toxic. 
Our little one Diamond also gets some grasslands "flavour" Acana as treats in a little ball that she rolls around, and she seems to enjoy it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is an excellent food. A lot of people on here use it. I had Lola on it for quite a long time, she is off now for home-cooked. She did well on it but I did think it caused her to gain more weight than I liked. It is pretty high fat.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is on Acana Ranchlands but doesn't want to eat it anymore. Think I'm going to change to Life's Abundance. Anyone tried it?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I had my four on Acana Grasslands and they did very well on it but they did gain weight. Two of mine were especially overweight but I have them on Primal Frozen Raw now. They love it, lost weight on it, a bit too much, (go figure :smilie_tischkante so I am now adding a bit of Acana kibble to their evening raw meal.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just so you know this is not a moderate protein food but one that has a very high protein content which may not necessarily be a good thing. My vet does not suggest this brand for small breed dogs and my pet food store advises customers first that this food is not appropriate for small breed dogs cause of the heavy protein.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Acana grain-free varieties are high quality dry foods. I've fed both Grasslands and Pacifica with good results with Preston. London has had tummy issues so I've stopped feeding any dry food to her and it has solved her issues.

You might also look into Now! Small Breed dry food; it's also grain-free.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Janine, I must have missed it when you got a new fluff! He's adorable!:wub:



MalteseJane said:


> This is a food recommended by the "Doggy Style" store down the road from us. Charlie will mostly get home cooked food, but I am also looking for something when we are not home. I will get him used to both. This food is made by a Canadian company. The package I bought is a grain free formula made with Free-range Lamb, Wild-caught fish, free-run duck and whole eggs. Has some one tried that food ?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I feed Acana Pacifica as treats.
They have had the Grasslands, a few mixed in with other kibble.
I have only fed the Acana as treats due to the higher protein.
They love the taste of Acana.
If Acana ever comes out with a kibble that is lower in protein,
I will fed that as their main kibble. I wish they would make one.

So currently, I am feeding Holistic Blend Lamb & Rice,
with Acana Pacifica as treats throughout the day.
And some homecooked as well.

All three are doing fabulous and no stomach issues, and good energy levels.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

My Riley eats Acana... I change proteins with each bag. Right now he is eating the Ranchlands and he loves it.... It was hard to find a food he didn't kind of turn his nose up at.
I was feeding him primal raw in the mornings and the Acana Kibble, at night... but right now I am out of raw and he is eating the Kibble morning and night. 
He does Great on it!! :thumbsup:


----------

